# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  connect tcpclient timeout

## Guyome41

Bonjour, je voudrai savoir si l'on peux rgler le temps d'attente de connexion (avec la fonction .connect()) sur un TCPClient car si un serveur ne rpond pas ou n'est plus en ligne le temps d'attentes est dix fois trop long.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## tomlev

Apparemment c'est pas prvu nativement... Il y a une piste ici :
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...out-in-c-sharp



```

```

----------


## Guyome41

BeginConnect() plutt non ? Enfin c'est se que j'ai mis est sa  l'air de bien fonctionner  ::ccool:: 

Merci beaucoup.

----------


## tomlev

> BeginConnect() plutt non ?


Exact ! C'est corrig  :;):

----------

